# Patagonia: Vermögen für Umweltschutz



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2022)

Er hat ja laut Forbes auch ca. 1,2 Milliarden Privatvermögen. 
Da kann man kurz vorm Lebensende dann auch mal den Großzügigen spielen.


----------



## Mescalero (15. September 2022)

Er macht das aber nicht erst jetzt sondern schon von Anfang an. Ein passionierter Angler übrigens.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Er hat ja laut Forbes auch ca. 1,2 Milliarden Privatvermögen.
> Da kann man kurz vorm Lebensende dann auch mal den Großzügigen spielen.


Der macht dies schon lange, so wurden an der Grenze in Argentinien riesige Gebiete gekauft und auf immer und ewig zu Naturparks ernannt.
Gefühlt gehört dem halb Argentinien!
Mir imponiert es wenn reiche Menschen etwas für die Allgemeinheit tun, weil sie es können.
Einen solchen haben wir auch hierzulande, Dietmar Hopp.
Bill Gates sollte hierbei auch erwähnt werden.
Mir macht es nichts aus, wenn diese Menschen darüber hinaus auch immer noch reich sind.
Sie sind damit dennoch eine Minderheit unter Ihresgleichen.

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (15. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sie sind damit immer noch eine Minderheit unter Ihresgleichen.


Ja leider. 
Zeigen aber, dass es möglich ist, dennoch weiter im ausreichenden Wohlstand zu leben, auch wenn man Millionen Dollars abgibt. 
Es könnte eine schöne Welt sein. 
Aber ein zu romantischer Wunsch.


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. September 2022)

Find ich gut wenn Wohlstand nicht ausschließlich nur an die Nachkommen vererbt wird !


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> so wurden an der Grenze in Argentinien riesige Gebiete gekauft und auf immer und ewig zu Naturparks ernannt.



Dürfen die Einheimischen diese Gebiete wenigstens noch natürlich nutzen(fischen, jagen usw.) oder ist das so als wenn der NABU und Konsorten hier Land kaufen?


----------



## Taxidermist (15. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dürfen die Einheimischen diese Gebiete wenigstens noch natürlich nutzen(fischen, jagen usw.) oder ist das so als wenn der NABU und Konsorten hier Land kaufen?


Zunächst mal habe ich da wohl etwas verwechselt, es geht hier wohl um die Erbin des Konzerns und das Land welches großzügig bedacht wurde, ist Chile.








						Das Erbe von Douglas Tompkins
					

Der Patagonia-Park ist eines der letzten Schutzgebiete, die Douglas Tompkins im Süden Chiles geschaffen hat. Nach seinem plötzlichen Tod im Dezember soll es unter strengen Auflagen an die chilenische Regierung übergeben werden. Ein Besuch




					www.geo.de
				



In einer Doku welche ich mal gesehen habe, war zumindest mal Viehhaltung möglich, Fischen auch, Jagd mit Sicherheit eingeschränkt.
So dürfen z.B. keine Pumas mehr gejagt werden, die die Viehzüchter dort schon immer aufm Zettel hatten.

Jürgen


----------



## silverfish (15. September 2022)

Für mich haben solche Aktionen immer ein Geschmäckle von Ablasshandel. Wo kommen denn die Milliarden her ? 
Das darf man nicht überbewerten! 
Solche Typen wie Gates oder Hopp gehen ,wenn es sein muss auch über Leichen.
Natürlich machen sie die Drecksarbeit nicht selbst .


----------



## Taxidermist (15. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Solche Typen wie Gates oder Hopp gehen ,wenn es sein muss auch über Leichen.


Also Bill Gates kenne ich natürlich nicht  persönlich, aber mit Dietmar Hopp habe ich sogar mal ein Bier getrunken, welches er übrigens bezahlt hat.
Das ist ein ganz bodenständiger Typ.
Wenn du sowas im Rhein Neckar Dreieck sagen würdest, wäre es dir sicher, was auf die Schnauze zu kriegen.
Der hat sich bei SAP auszahlen lassen und unterhält mit seinem Privatvermögen nicht nur diesen blöden Fußballverein (Hoffenheim), er macht unter anderem Sportförderung, unterhält Schulen, Kliniken, den Mannheimer Eishockey Club und noch einiges mehr.
Er hat mit dem Stadionbau in Sinsheim die ganze Region wirtschaftlich gepusht, so hatten auch noch einige andere, die vielleicht nix mit Fußball zu tun haben, etwas von seinem Engagement.
Warum soll der über Leichen gehen?
Ich halte das für eine bösartige Unterstellung, genau so wie er sich wegen seinem Fußball Verein schon so einigen Hass von Neidern auf den Hals gezogen hat!

Jürgen


----------



## silverfish (15. September 2022)

Deine Meinung will ich Dir nicht strittig machen.
Meine werd ich aber nicht ändern. Ist natürlich interessant wie man im Rhein Main Dreieck mit Kritik umgeht.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ist natürlich interessant wie man im Rhein Main Dreieck mit Kritik umgeht.


Das geht weit über Kritik hinaus, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, eine bösartige Unterstellung!
Hinzu kommt noch Sozialneid, schon mal daran gedacht, das es auch möglich ist durch Leistung zu Geld zu kommen?

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2022)

Nur eine Redewendung, Jürgen.






						über Leichen gehen – Wiktionary
					






					de.wiktionary.org


----------



## Mescalero (15. September 2022)

Es gibt eben ein paar wenige Unternehmen, die es nicht nötig haben, über Leichen zu gehen. Ganz einfach, weil sie gut wirtschaften. Patagonia verkauft seit Jahrzehnten hochwertige Sachen und ist nicht wie viele andere Outdoorfirmen zur Fashionmarke verkommen. Die haben schon recycelte Materialien verwendet als es Jack Wolfskin noch gar nicht gab....

Aber sehr viele Unternehmer, denen ethische Werte etwas bedeuten, gibt es leider nicht. 
Tata fällt mir noch ein. Der indische Konzern ist immer noch in Familienbesitz, da gibt es keine Aktionäre, denen es ausschließlich um fette Renditen geht. Die legen ihre Bilanzen offen, obwohl sie es nicht müssen und 10% (glaube ich, vielleicht stimmt die Zahl auch nicht genau) des Milliardenprofits geht in Stipendien für mittellose Leute, andere Bildungsgeschichten, soziale Projekte usw.

Ich finde so etwas vorbildlich und lese solche Berichte gerne. Viel lieber als welche über Adidas, die als eine der ersten Unternehmen am lautesten geflennt haben wegen Corona und ohne jeden Skrupel Millionen vom Staat eingesackt haben.


----------



## smithie (15. September 2022)

Es ist immer wieder interessant zu lesen, wie unterschiedlich über erfolgreiche und damit auch reiche Menschen gedacht wird.

Wenn hier "über Leichen gehen" "skrupellos" "Drecksarbeit machen andere" etc. pp. geschrieben wird, wundert es mich nicht, dass das Gründertum in Deutschland nicht so ausgeprägt ist, wie anderswo.

Freut euch doch mal über erfolgreiche Menschen... fragt sie, warum sie es sind... könnte einen selbst tatsächlich weiterbringen.

Allerdings fällt dann vielleicht das Vorurteil, das alles geht ja nur, wenn man skrupellos seine Konkurrenten zerstört, Mitarbeiter knechtet und alles nur der Dividende wegen... erinnert mich irgendwie an unseren Schlumpf Olaf, der Puls und Schnappatmung bekommt, wenn jemand von Aktien spricht... Teufelszeug!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> schon mal daran gedacht, das es auch möglich ist durch Leistung zu Geld zu kommen?


In DE eher nicht (mehr). Große Wertschöpfung gibts kaum noch, reich wird man heute überwiegend durchs Erben und über Immobilien. Wir gelten nicht umsonst als Weltmeister der Besitzstandswahrer, aber das nur am Rande.

Ich finde die Aktion des Herrn Chouinard supergut, dabei ist mir scheixxegal ob er seine Milliarde Privatvermögen verjuxt oder vererbt. Schließlich gibt der Mann ein bestens eingeführtes Miliardenunternehmen in die Gemeinnützigkeit. Möchte nicht wissen, was er fürn Stress mit seinen potentiellen Erben deshalb durchstehen musste. Für mich ist sowas ein echtes Zeichen, auch für andere reiche Leute  . 
Patagonia ist sowieso schon eine echte Innovation, der Kunde zahlt *freiwillig* etwas mehr als etwas vergleichbares kosten würde, hat aber definitiv ein relativ umweltfreundliches Produkt, und mit einem Teil des Gewinns passiert wieder etwas pro Umwelt. Ist nicht nur win win, sondern aus meiner Sicht win win win.
Wenn Hr. Chouinard das Rechtliche klug regelt, ist die Gefahr das der Laden zerfällt, sehr gering und der Nutzen für die Umwelt weiter groß.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. September 2022)

Sehe ich auch so!  Ein Outdoor-Bekleidungshersteller wie Patagonia, der zum einen Umweltfreundlich produziert und viel Geld in die Erhaltung von ungestörten Lebensräumen für Pflanzen und Tiere steckt, verdient zum einen meinen Respekt und geht  zum anderen so mit gutem Beispiel voran!

Ich habe vor kurzem mal eine TV- Doku über die Neoprene-Anzugproduktion bei Patagonia gesehen, die verwenden dafür irgendwelches Bio-Material. Jedenfalls ist so ein Anzug zwar etwas teurer, aber die Qualität stimmt und das da auch wieder sehr Umweltfreundlich produziert wird!

Wenn ich da an die Klamotten von KiK denke: Die lassen in Indien, Bangladesh und Sri Lanka produzieren, fördern Kinderarbeit unter gesundheitsschädlichen Bedingungen. Abwässer werden ungeklärt von den Kleiderfabriken in Flüsse geleitet, wovon die Menschen krank werden und sterben...

Wenn die Einstellung von Patagonia zur Umwelt auch von den anderen großen Outdoor-Ausrüstern wie Marmoth, The Northface, Berghaus und Valandré genauso übernommen wird, dann hätten wir eine noch heilere Umwelt und ihre Kunden würden sich noch mehr mit der einen oder anderen Marke identifizieren!

Wir sind ja auch draußen zuhause und sollten bei der Bekleidungswahl die Marke unterstützen, welche am meisten etwas für den Umwelterhalt tut, wo es auch sei... Übrigens läßt es sich in Patagonien auch prima Angeln!  Mein Gerätehändler war dieses Jahr dort...


----------



## Mescalero (17. September 2022)

Das muss man sich erstmal leisten können. Ein Angeltrip dorthin dürfte ordentlich was kosten. 
Mein einziges Patagonia-Teil ist eine kleine Bauchtasche und die habe ich mir nur gekauft weil sie um 50% reduziert war - die Sachen sind nicht eben günstig. 

Das ist wie mit dem Anspruch an ressourcenschonende, fair produzierte Klamotten - man braucht das nötige Kleingeld dafür. Eine alleinerziehende Mama mit einem 15h-Putzjob kauft auch eher die Angebote im Aldi als ihren Wocheneinkauf beim Demeter Direktvermarkter zu tätigen. 

Es stimmt natürlich trotzdem: jeder Hersteller, der mit gutem Beispiel vorangeht und zeigt, dass es auch anders geht, ist ein Gewinn und wenn es geht, unterstütze ich die auch.


----------



## Captain_H00k (17. September 2022)

Da muss ich sagen bin ich bei silverfish ,solchen Menschen traue ich in keinster Weise über den Weg.Wer sich in so Kreisen bewegt ist kein sauberer Typ,Image seiner Firma hin oder her.
Seine Produkte verteilen trotzdem durch die Werksversiegelung Mikroplastik auf dem Globus wie alle anderen,und auch bei seinen ach so fairen Praktiken gab es schon Kritik und Skandale,die bei so Personen natürlich schnell weg gekehrt werden.
Ich hab kein einziges Produkt von seinem Lifestyle Brand den er da erschaffen hat.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. September 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Wer sich in so Kreisen bewegt ist kein sauberer Typ,Image seiner Firma hin oder her.
> Seine Produkte verteilen trotzdem durch die Werksversiegelung Mikroplastik auf dem Globus wie alle anderen,und auch bei seinen ach so fairen Praktiken gab es schon Kritik und Skandale,die bei so Personen natürlich schnell weg gekehrt werden.


Und was meinst du mit den Kreisen und Skandalen ? Klär uns auf 
Als armer Schlucker besitze ich nur 2 Pata T-Shirts aus Sonderangeboten, für mehr reichte es noch nicht. Die jedenfalls, sind unkaputtbar dick, sauber genäht und pssst, sie kriegen nach ein paar mal waschen so kleine Bömmelchen, die u.U. auf zarter Haut ein bissel jucken können.


----------



## silverfish (17. September 2022)

Sei froh daß keene Schlüpper im Angebot waren.


----------



## Captain_H00k (17. September 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Und was meinst du mit den Kreisen und Skandalen ? Klär uns auf
> Als armer Schlucker besitze ich nur 2 Pata T-Shirts aus Sonderangeboten, für mehr reichte es noch nicht. Die jedenfalls, sind unkaputtbar dick, sauber genäht und pssst, sie kriegen nach ein paar mal waschen so kleine Bömmelchen, die u.U. auf zarter Haut ein bissel jucken können.











						Patagonia’s conflicting green consumerism ♻CW
					

♻ Fast fashion brands are regularly criticised for their lack of sustainability and ethicality, greenwashing, and non-existing corporate responsibility. On t




					commercialwaste.trade
				




Is nur mal ein Beispiel wo erwähnt wird, dass die z.B. schon drauf eingegangen sind, und untersucht haben, was Mikroplastik für Auswirkungen hat,aber effektiv halt auch nix dagegen tun,und so ein vermeintlich grünes Image pflegen.
Gab schon 2015 und davor Funde von Chemikalien in deren Kleidung,usw..
Schwierig das alles genau aufzuschlüsseln,muss man für sich entscheiden was man davon glaubt und was nicht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. September 2022)

Dank dir Captain_H00k , hatte ich noch gar nix von mit bekommen.


----------



## thanatos (18. Oktober 2022)

wenn jemand von seinem  etwas abgibt ist das schon lobenswert , das sich seine Produkte 
nicht jeder in Deutschland leisten kann ist   ok ist kein Politforum - aber trotzdem wenn
wenn hier anständig gelöhnt würde - aber die Regierung läßt es ja zu das überwiegend 
ausländische Arbeitnehmer für wenig Geld hier arbeiten und durch den Tauschkurs zu hause 
gut zurecht kommen  Hatten wir hier im Osten bis 1961 auch ), das billige Ware importiert wird 
egal wie produziert , deutscher Markenname drauf und mit 1000% verkauft wird .Eine anständige 
Verzollung könnte das unterbinden usw usf


----------



## smithie (18. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ok ist kein Politforum - aber trotzdem wenn hier anständig gelöhnt würde - aber die Regierung läßt es ja zu das überwiegend
> ausländische Arbeitnehmer für wenig Geld hier arbeiten und durch den Tauschkurs zu hause
> gut zurecht kommen  Hatten wir hier im Osten bis 1961 auch ), das billige Ware importiert wird
> egal wie produziert , deutscher Markenname drauf und mit 1000% verkauft wird .Eine anständige
> Verzollung könnte das unterbinden usw usf


Überprüfe mal, was deine Hauptausgabe ist.

Du wirst feststellen... der Staat nimmt den Hauptteil deiner Einnahmen...


----------



## Astacus74 (18. Oktober 2022)

smithie schrieb:


> der Staat nimmt den Hauptteil deiner Einnahmen...



Ich sag es ja schon immer ich brauch keinen Lottogewinn Steuerfreiheit würd mir reichen



Gruß Frank


----------

